# Greater Minds Inspire - Colchester Saturday 6th July



## Northerner (Jun 29, 2013)

The Greater Minds Inspire event will be happening on the 6th July 2013. This is the first event of its kind in the UK, helping to inspire teenagers with diabetes to better control. It will be being held at the Essex University in Colchester, Essex. The day will run from between 10am and 3pm, with talks by some inspiring people with type 1 who have done things like climbed Mount Kilimanjaro, ran from John O?Groats to Lands End.  As well as a video from Team Novo Nordisk founder Phil Southerland and Joe Solowiejczyk who has lived with diabetes for over 50 years!

The event is aimed at 13-18 year olds however we are opening it up to 10/11 ? 21 year olds due to recent interest from people who are a little older or a little younger.

This is event is free to attend, you do need to register, which if you follow this link you can sign up for the event here: http://www.jdrf.org.uk/get-involved...y-events/community-events/great-minds-inspire

Remember its on 6th July 2013 between 10am and 3pm at the university of Essex.

http://www.hedgiepricksdiabetes.org.uk/events/


----------



## HOBIE (Jun 29, 2013)

Looks good ! If you live near get yourself THERE !!!!


----------

